# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  SAMSUNG UE55ES6100 χαλασμενο Πανελ.

## pavlakis

Πωλείται η εν λόγω τηλεόραση για ανταλλακτικά κυρίως για τις πλακέτες τις οι οποίες είναι λειτουργικές. Είχε οριζόντιες γραμμές και τελικά κάηκε μια ταινίατσιπ στο πλαινά της. Οι κωδικοι των πλακετών είναι:

 BN44-00519B ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 
ΒΝ94-05678Ζ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΉ ΠΛΑΚΈΤΑ
ΒΝ41-01789Α LVDS TCON

Τιμές συζυτήσιμες. Είμαι απο Θεσσαλονική.

----------

